# Swapping around movie scores



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Earlier today I was what what various movies would be like if _other_ film composers wrote the film scores. Over the last few days I've been listening to a lot of music by Joe Hisaishi and when I got to the soundtrack of Hayao Miyazaki's film _Porco Rosso_ I started wondering what it would be like if Hisaishi wrote the music to the Harry Potter films.

Wouldn't "The Wind of Time" from Porco Rosso be fantastic as music for the Quidditch match scenes in Harry Potter?


----------



## Mesa

Funnily enough i was watching a lengthy interview with Alexandre Desplat earlier, who did the last two parts of Potter. Lovely guy. Very serious.

And good find with that piece, not heard that in a few years!

Thinking the other day about how good a Pixar film with John Williams on would be. The Wall-E score from Thomas Newman was astounding, and there's only one person more 'epic' to do one, now.

Also thinking how amusing it would be to put this jolly ditty (and probably the rest of the music from the series) over the two Guy Ritchie Sherlock films and see if anyone notices.




(Sorry Hans! )


----------



## Cnote11

The Curb soundtrack is brilliant. One joyful listen. The last few months I've been going through Miyazaki's complete films but I've yet to see that one. I'm trying to get my hands on the newest one just released in the west at the moment. I could see the more intense parts of that working for the match but some of it feels a bit lighthearted to me. I tend to get the Hisaishi scores as I go through the movies so maybe I'll hurry up and watch so I can get to this one.


----------

